# ChronOris Date



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be my 1st Oris:














While I was disappointed Oris made the 65 a 42mm, too big for my small wrist. This one at 39mm looks perfect size! And please don't make the strap/bracelet size 21mm.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The existing Chronoris took a 20mm strap so I would imagine that it's reasonable to expect this one to be the same size or smaller.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like another winner from Oris.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

I could wear that. No problem.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Y'all,

Oris has their entire Baselworld showing up on their website!
https://www.oris.ch/baselworld

Unfortunately, the lug width is 19mm but, OMG, check out that modern day beads-of-rice bracelet! So hawwtt!

And check out some of the other models like the Oris Artelier Grand Lune and the Williams 40th Anniversary Oris Limited Edition which also feature the new beads-of-rice bracelet.

Oris is killing it this year at Baselworld!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is an excellent release. I always really like the previous re-issue Chronoris but this 39mm size is perfect. Can I get over it not actually being a chronograph though?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

They certainly have pumped out some models!
The Aquis Staghorn LE looks interesting borrowing the GBR II day date display but in the smaller 43mm case. I also like the Aquis Hammerhead LE too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

It does look great, derivative of the original and not greatly upsized. However the ChronOris isn't much use if you wanted a ChronOgraph; the movement is a standard Sellita SW200.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I love this brand. They have been on fire lately. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, Oris has really been taking off lately. Didn't use to interest me in the past at, but the new watches, their boutique​ in Basel, the whole all-mechanical lineup, it's pretty darn great. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the reissue Chronoris from 04 or 05, now I gotta get the 3 hander! Dammit.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, this is going to be my second Oris. It's stunning and the size is great too. Can't wait for this one to hit the shops. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

I really love the look of this one. Definitely on the wishlist, but I think I'll have to try it on before pulling the trigger. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I like it a lot too but odd that the hands are so small.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

argv said:


> Looks like it's going to be my 1st Oris:
> View attachment 11265842
> View attachment 11265850
> 
> ...


Yep, that's gorgeous and I might pick one up some day.

And you do know that the Oris 65 is 40mm? There's a 42mm version as well that's slightly different, but the 40mm version is perfectly sized for me.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

The pre order for the ChronOris is available now with delivery in July. Will be putting my deposit down soon 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

rfortson said:


> And you do know that the Oris 65 is 40mm? There's a 42mm version as well that's slightly different, but the 40mm version is perfectly sized for me.


But I didn't like the 40mm dial at all :-(


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone else see this one










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

One video showed up:


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

New ChronOris... Love that case shape and the perfectly shaped domed sapphire to match. I like that attention to detail. I think I like the dial/hands...haven't made up my mind yet. The hands especially...they are not fancy at all, in shape or contour or color. And yet they are not over the top either like the Sinn U1. So, to me they float in the middle, making no statement. A little boring, perhaps. The orange accents might make up for all that I just said 

Not to hijack, but I agree with argv...I had a 40mm 65 and disliked the dial (while loving everything else about the watch). Was really hoping Oris would have a 40mm 65 with the 42mm type dial.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't been able to scratch my '70s chrono itch. Bought a Helgray Silverstone that sits unworn, fretted over the Straton Curve but all the autos are sold. This one just seems to do it for me. And it won't break the bank.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Moraitis (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyone know the thickness of the ChronOris? I contacted oris but the guy who responded didnt know. Im hoping its a little thinner than the first re-issue of the Chronoris because it doesnt have a chronograph movement. 

I tried to do some guesstimation using press pics but it was hard. Hopefully no more than 13mm


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

Sam Moraitis said:


> Anyone know the thickness of the ChronOris? I contacted oris but the guy who responded didnt know. Im hoping its a little thinner than the first re-issue of the Chronoris because it doesnt have a chronograph movement.
> 
> I tried to do some guesstimation using press pics but it was hard. Hopefully no more than 13mm


Oris got back to me and said it was 12.4mm tall/thick


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

No display case back, that sucks.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Sproughton said:


> Oris got back to me and said it was 12.4mm tall/thick


Good news, thanks sharing!


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

This thing is just spot on. Great re-issue. Glad to hear it isn't too thick, but not too surprised considering. Frankly, a caseback isn't too important for me, as this isn't necessarily a movement I need or want to stare at for hours on end. I prefer the security that comes with a solid caseback.


----------



## X JBM X (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about this one... I'll have to mull it over a bit and see it in the metal.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have just placed my order with Jura Watches for the ChronOris! Even got 5% discount. My first watch purchase this year and also to celebrate my first anniversary of my company. Roll on July for delivery 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good US retailers to preorder this watch from? Thanks!


Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

I would strongly recommend our forums sponsor Topper Fine Jewelers. See the banner at the top of the page.

Chris


----------



## mafrumento (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone know the lug to lug measurement. I thought I had seen it somewhere but now can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

When I first saw the picture, I thought it was a knock-off Oris (for a split second). Cool looking watch! Not really for me, but I'm glad Oris has a nice variety to choose from


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Gnomonwatches.com has them as an early release. Got mine on NATO. I think they may have one more left on bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

This looks great - modest size, awesome beads of rice-look bracelet, nice dial colour. This is where modern quality construction and gorgeous vintage looks make this a no-brainer for me, granted I mostly collect vintage. Will be straight into an AD when these hit Australia - fingers crossed to see one soon!


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Does someone already bought Chronoris? Can you show few photos (on your wrist)?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I was seriously thinking about one with leather strap but nothing appears to have hit the shelves in the US.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Update: Topper came through. It might be a week or two but I'll post pics when it arrives.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

A box arrived.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Inside was another box.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Scout was not interested.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Weird, I posted actual watch pictures but the post disappeared. Will try again.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidPZA (Jul 11, 2011)

Really looking forward to trying this on, hoping it looks reasonable on my little wrist. I think Oris nailed the throwback design here.


----------



## Sproughton (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd say it's spot on on my <6.5 inch wrist


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

This is a smallish watch that wears small. It looks big on my 7.25" wrist in the photo above but that is just the result of bad cell phone photography. I'd say go for it and never look back!


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

I am looking to get one too pretty soon. Thank you for all the helpful posts. It looks like I'll get one on bracelet.


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

hyjadenlee said:


> I am looking to get one too pretty soon. Thank you for all the helpful posts. It looks like I'll get one on bracelet.


Can't wait to see your wrist shots!


----------



## c0rnelius (Sep 16, 2017)

i like it. lucky to see it in person -- it wears compact and has a smooth case. this one put Oris on the map for me.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice, might be a bit small for me but I could be tempted!


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Love the watch, hate the NATO. 

I tried the bracelet version on first and it feels very nice, the NATO option is a disappointment. Too light and flimsy, feels very cheap like a $2 special. With the case shape and small size it sits too high off my wrist and just looks weird.

Haven't managed to try it on leather yet.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

on leather, it's perfect.


----------



## gmtseahawk (Aug 13, 2013)

How would you say is the overall quality of the bracelet? Any negatives to it? Thanks!



Sproughton said:


> I'd say it's spot on on my <6.5 inch wrist
> 
> View attachment 12542451


----------



## Humanfactor (Feb 21, 2008)

Just love the retro look and that red second hand.


----------



## Vintage1982Benz (Jan 31, 2018)

Grave digging this thread. Anyone else with hands on experience to share, or photos? This is near the top of my list for watches to pick up in 2018.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HunterDave (Jul 12, 2016)

that is such a cool looking watch.


----------



## MCPAULYB (Sep 25, 2008)

Most dope, that's may be in my collection soon!


----------



## Jose_halogen (Jan 29, 2015)

has anyone tried mounting theirs on a 20mm NATO/Strap?


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

I never liked photos of this watch but was at the wind up watch fair in SF and the Oris table had the new black dial version on the strip nato strap. Absolutely loved it on the wrist! I'm tempted to sell my Divers 65 42 (wears a little big on my 6.75 inch wrist) and get one of these. I was really impressed.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I recently picked up a Chronoris date and love it on brown leather. 
That being said, I have too much fun changing straps. Is anyone wearing this on a non-Oris strap?


----------

